# Cable para liberar motorola c139



## ba_w_92

Estuve averiguando , pero no consegui ningun diagrama de como armar el circuito del cable para conectar mi motorola c139 a la pc, se q se hace a traves de un cable que se conecta en la salida para auricular del celular pero no tengo el circuito , si alguien sabe por favor que me informe. gracias


----------



## Tomasito

Acá te dejo el cable para desbloquearlo adjuntado.
Si necesitás el software avisame. Yo tengo el mismo teléfono :mrgreen: Solo que el mío está un poquitín toqueteado jeje



Salu2!


----------



## ba_w_92

El integrado max3232 y el 78l05 donde los consigo? , si podes pasarme el sofware tambien, muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Los comprás en una casa de electrónica, o dónde esperabas?  
Estás en capital? Decime y te puedo pasar un par de direcciones.

El software después te lo busco, ahora no sé muy bien donde lo tengo


----------



## ba_w_92

No estoy en capital, gracias . Cuando encuentres el software pasalo . gracias
saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Acá tenés las instrucciones para desbloquearlo y el circuito.

Y te adjunto el software.


PD: El circuito integrado no es un MAX3232, es un MAX232. Sale como 10 pesos.


Salu2!


----------



## Tomasito

Si te sirve de algo te digo que el circuito yo lo hice y funciona. Tengo mi Motorola c139 liberado con ese mismo cable. Tambien sirve para los C115, y todos esos viejitos (y no tanto, por ejemplo mi hermana tiene un Motorola W220 que es relativamente nuevo y se libera con el mismo cable).
Te adjunto una imagen donde se ve mi circuito en el protoboard. Nunca le hice un PCB, ya que el uso que le di fue muy poco 

PD: Acordate que es un MAX232, NO es un MAX2323!




Salu2!


----------

